# PSE BOSS1 Impact



## sammiwalk (Feb 4, 2009)

got a buddy who owns this bow and doesnt know the specs on it. its an older bow from the late 90's. wondering how fast, what the draw is adjustable to and the poundage..... if anyone can help I would appreciate it


----------

